# Atitool Fan Control For Nvidia Cards?



## sobol (Jan 29, 2005)

Hello
Seems all Nvidia 6800 cards have same chip for controling 
fan speed , and its for sure possible to control it with ussage of software,
there are some apps like Speed Runner for Winfast card that allow 
some control ( very limited ).

My question and big ask for you w1zzy could you please support 6800 cards with ATITOOL ?


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 31, 2005)

maybe someone should write NVtool


----------

